# Richard Kelly: Genius, or one-hit wonder?



## Heebie (Apr 25, 2010)

I’m going to stick my neck out and say that most people liked Donnie Darko (with the exception of my Mum who said, “Why would anyone want to make a film like that?” upon watching it).  But, since then, the general consensus is that Richard Kelly hasn’t exactly lived up to expectations.

I’ve just watched The Box (against critics’ advice!) and loved it (just like I loved Southland Tales).  Personally, I think he’s going from strength to strength – kind of like a more sci-fi orientated David Lynch.  However, I seem to have yet to find someone who actually shares my opinion!  Is there anyone out there who agrees, or do I just generally have bad taste in films?


----------



## Lenny (Jun 6, 2010)

Just looked *The Box* up on Wikipedia - it sounds intriguing. THis comic makes more sense to me, now:







I'm going to see if I can find *The Box* - I'll get back to you once I've seen it.


----------



## Connavar (Jun 6, 2010)

The Box is based on Richard Matheson story so really the interesting part wasnt because of the director,film it was the story.

The film was decent for SF,horror. I was only surprised it didnt suck like most films like it by Hollywood.

I think more like he is one hit wonder.  Soutland Tales was outlandish without being anything special.  Darko is only the quality thing he has done imo.

These days we call everyone a genius.  Genuis is Poe,Shakespeare,Da Vinci,Mozart and not every director who makes one good different film....


----------



## Heebie (Jun 7, 2010)

Connavar said:


> I think more like he is one hit wonder. Soutland Tales was outlandish without being anything special. Darko is only the quality thing he has done imo.


 
I have this crazy fantasy where I travel across space and time and actually find ONE other person in a tangent timeline who likes Southland Tales as much as I do.

(That 'Box' cartoon is funny though)


----------



## Connavar (Jun 7, 2010)

Soutland Tales is liked mostly by Philip K Dick fans for understandable reasons. 

To me it was very deravative,not special.  Not saying i dont hope he gets back Donnie Darko level.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 13, 2010)

I tracked down a friend with *The Box* (not literally mind, else I'd be worried!) and watched it - it was delightfully sinister! 

A nice idea (though the alien involvement was somewhat strange) and I definitely noticed Kelly's touch in the special water effects (brought back memories!).

It was an enjoyable film. Not as good as Donnie Darko, but one I've been recommending to people since.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm....

While the only film I've seen by Richard Kelly WAS Donnie Darko, I found it dark and distant enough as to not be everyone's cup of tea. Though I liked it well enough to watch it a second time (Funnily enough, years later after I originally watched it) I can see why people might be a little leery about his films if they're all done in styles similar.


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 14, 2010)

I never saw Southland Tales, but I've seen both Donnie Carko and The Box, and thought both were middling to fairly ordinary. So as far as genius or one-hit wonder goes, I'd be checking the third option, neither.


----------



## Dave (Jul 2, 2010)

I really rate Donnie Darko, but for some reason have never seen his other films, so I'm not in a position to answer your question.


----------



## tygersmovie (Jul 22, 2010)

Interesting guy who makes flawed movies.


----------



## antiloquax (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I love Donnie Darko and I have watched it several times! I haven't seen the other films directed by Kelly - I may seek them out. The success of DD clearly had something to do with the amazing cast!

a


----------

